# bluetooth phone option in 09 tiguan



## avatar71 (Oct 20, 2008)

does anyone know if there is an oem module for bluetooth phone in the tiguan?


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: bluetooth phone option in 09 tiguan (avatar71)*

Yes it is .. I got it .. in my Tiguan /w RNS 510 
http://www.govolkl.com is the Website for the BLUETOOTH from VW.


----------



## avatar71 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: bluetooth phone option in 09 tiguan (Strotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strotti* »_Yes it is .. I got it .. in my Tiguan /w RNS 510 
http://www.govolkl.com is the Website for the BLUETOOTH from VW. 

thanks! what does RNS 510 mean?


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: bluetooth phone option in 09 tiguan (avatar71)*

The RNS-510 is the new navigation system for 2009. It comes with the MDI aka Media-In that works with Aux, USB, and iPod. iPod needs part number 000 051 446 C. Its about 55 to 70 USD but it does integrate it completely. It even shows the song information.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: bluetooth phone option in 09 tiguan (rendezvous65)*

You can get the Skoda kit from Stu at [email protected] It does require VCDS programming but it does delete your mute button. It allows for full RNS-510 integration. Pressing the mute button the navigation system enables a phone menu. You get full integration with the indash display as well. No A2DP on the skoda unit. Much more functionality than the Volk-L kit even without the bluetooth audio.


----------

